# Website



## SheedEmCee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there any website for the team coming to Charlotte next year?


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

I wanna know that too


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I have yet to see any for the new organization, and NBA.com doesn't have anything yet. 

In a funny posting, TeamworkOnline (which does interns/jobs for the NBA) has the following listing:

http://charlotte.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm?supcat=414&supcat_name=Internships

Notice how the reference the new franchise as Charlotte NBA.


----------

